# SIck to death of scrambled egg



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Was just wondering if anyone knew the protein breakdowns for the different cooking methods and really if their significant enough to worry about? Bored of scrambled egg so thought i might do boiled eggs instead, could keep them in the fridge for future meals to which would be easier.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, its fine.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

You are overthinking it imo. Eggs are eggs, eat, train, sleep, repeat.


----------



## uzthedentist (Aug 28, 2010)

put some splenda in it serious


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

or worcestershire sauce. tastes lovely mate


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I eat mostly fried ones in palm or coconut oil ))) Do whatever you want to them and eat!))) Good luck!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Chop up some spring onions, fry for a little, put in a clove of garlic, sprinkle pepper in fry for a little, put eggs, in, turn heat down and slowly cook them. Bloody lovely.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I add marmite or mustard to my scrammbled eggs, its nicer than it sounds!!...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

uzthedentist said:


> put some splenda in it serious


Please explain this to me mate ???

Do you mean it tastes nicer with something sweet in it ??


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Please explain this to me mate ???
> 
> Do you mean it tastes nicer with something sweet in it ??


I've never tried it but I can see how it could work.

Eggs work quite well as a sweet flavour, my Mum used to give me raw egg, milk and sugar whisked up as a kid. Lovely, that is :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

1 potato, slice very thinly and cook with a couple of drops of oil, add half an onion chopped in very small pieces, whisk eggs and add, cover the fry pan with lid and wait for 2 or 3 minutes then turn around wait 2 or 3 minutes

make it thick and keep in the fridge, cold is nice too


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> 1 potato, slice very thinly and cook with a couple of drops of oil, add half an onion chopped in very small pieces, whisk eggs and add, cover the fry pan with lid and wait for 2 or 3 minutes then turn around wait 2 or 3 minutes
> 
> make it thick and keep in the fridge, cold is nice too


Sounds a lot like a Spanish Omlette, lovely lovely Spanish Omlette :drool:


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> 1 potato, slice very thinly and cook with a couple of drops of oil, add half an onion chopped in very small pieces, whisk eggs and add, cover the fry pan with lid and wait for 2 or 3 minutes then turn around wait 2 or 3 minutes
> 
> make it thick and keep in the fridge, cold is nice too


Like a spanish omlette?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Protein breakdowns?

If you over cook the yolk you can damage the good fats.

What i do is i lightly fry the eggs until the whites are cooked and the yolks very runny and then i just eat them like that.

Jeez if you put this much thought into your eggs i can only imagine how complicated the rest of your diet is lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

imagination is your limit Lois, have no limits


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> imagination is your limit Lois, have no limits


Good point, now excuse me while i follow a little rabbit dressed up like an english guy down a hole.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

to be honest most of the times I have them like you said but some other times I enjoy to elaborate a bit


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

fryed with chopd peppers


----------

